# thc bomb??



## ozzy~305~ (Apr 3, 2007)

has any1 ever heard of a strain called thc bomb..they sell it at marijuana-seeds.nl...it yields like big bud but w more thc than big bud or ppp..any experience with this strain?thnkz


----------



## lax4wm (Jan 12, 2008)

I am new to this forum but I have a 3 week old thc bomb and 2 that i just started in rockwool this week.  If the 3 week old one is female I will use it for clones, and the rockwools I haven't decided yet.  I will most likely make a grow journal once I get some clones.  I will try to come back with pictures.

http://cannabis.com/viewPhoto.php?photo_id=728&title=Thc_Bomb


Its not mine but looks like a further along version of mine.  


PS *Bump*


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you ever end up growing this kind?


----------

